#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  What Are The Marketing Strategies Needed In A Business?!

## Moana

Hi everyone!




In order to run a business and survive in the market we need marketing strategies to know and understand customer's expectations. It isn't easy to make a business grow, certain strategies has to be made to reach the right path!


It is a must to target the demographic and geographical demand for our products and services as a business owner and also discover the profitable niche!




It would be real helpful if you guys could give me some methods on Marketing strategies for a new business!

----------

